# Share your favorite recipe! =]



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

What are your favorite recipe(s)?? Share on here! I would like to make a new cookbook possibly using some of these recipes and i'd love to hear your favorites. It can be anything.. dinners, baking, drinks, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is one for you guys:

*Chicken Tortilla Soup*

*Ingredients:*

1 lb shredded cooked chicken breast
1 15 oz can diced tomatoes with green chilies and spices
1 15 oz can red enchilada sauce
1 small can diced green chilies
4-5 cloves of minced garlic
2 large cans of chicken broth
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. szechuan style- pepper blend made by McCormick
1 large bay leaf
1 medium can of Mexicorn
1 can pinto beans
1 can kidney beans
1 can black beans
4 Tablespoons fresh cilantro
Shredded chedder cheese
Tortilla Strips

*Directions:* Place all ingredients into crock pot EXCEPT the cheese and tortilla strips. Stir and cook on high for several hours. Serve soup in bowl, top with the tortilla strips, cheese, and any other desired items. Limes are also very good with it. 


Enjoy! And thanks in advance for sharing your recipes!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't necessarily have a FAVORITE, because I love to make food, but I especially love to bake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'll just post a couple of my favorite EASY recipes in this thread. I'm sure fellow college students will understand why I favor the cheap, easy stuff that doesn't require a whole lot of counter space or time!

*MICROWAVE FUDGE*

Ingredients:
1/2 bag chocolate chips
1 cup mini marshmallows
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla

Instructions:
1. Pour chocolate chips and condensed milk in to a bowl. Microwave on high in 30 second intervals, stirring in between each interval, until chocolate is mostly melted.
2. Stir in marshmallows and vanilla, then continue microwaving until everything is fully melted and blended.
3. Grease a baking dish, large tupperware container, etc, then carefully pour melted mixture in to dish. Cover and refrigerate for a full day.

Super-great, super easy, and you can make it with only a few things! I've also used various add-ins, including chopped nuts, peppermint pieces, toffee...I even made butterscotch fudge once using butterscotch chips, although I halved the condensed milk so it wouldn't come out TOO sweet.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 17, 2009)

Guacamole

2 avacadoes
A crap load of canned jalapanoes (i use canned because they are not as extremely hot, but still have that fantastic jalapanoe smokey taste)
4 cloves of crushed garlic
1/2 to 3/4 of one large onion diced
1 medium to large tomatoe, diced, with the membrane removed
Half a lemon's juice
Salt to taste


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a really good lighter cake as it like Angel Food cake.  This was my Grandma's recipe!  Both my dad & husband complain that I don't make it often enough.

MOCHA TORTE         Bake: 325    Time: 45 Minutes
-----------
2 tsp. instant coffee
1/4 cup water
1 tsp. vanilla
4 eggs, seperated
1 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 & 1/4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

-combine instant coffee, water & vanilla - set aside
-beat egg yolks
-add 3/4 cup of sugar & beat until pale in colour
-beat in the coffee mixture until smooth
-combine flour, salt & baking powder
-add to the egg yolk mixture & stir to blend
-beat egg whites & add 1/4 cup sugar (beat until very stiff)
-fold the meringue mixture into the cake mixture
-turn into ungreased angel cake pan

Icing
-----
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tbsp. instant coffee
1 pt. nutrifil or whipping cream
-cut cake into 2 (or 3 if you're daring) layers
-mix ingredients to cream
-decorate cake with chocolate curls

YOU'RE DONE! <G>


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

All of these recipes sound SO yummy! Thanks ladies!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a drink recipe for the holidays.. Very simply and tastes sooo yummy!

1 cup egg nog (you can use any flavor egg nog you would like)
1 shot Captain Morgan Spiced rum

Mix well and enjoy!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 18, 2009)

Quesedillas.

2 chicken breasts, cubed. Marinated in Kraft's Zesty Italien dressing.
Cooked in a pan, on the stove top. While cooking i throw in crushed chili peppers and the juice from canned jalapanos. Then some diced jalapanos (canned).


Vegetables

1 diced green pepper
1/2 - 1 full diced red pepper
1 medium diced onion
a few diced jalapanos (from a jar)

Cook all these on the stove top in a pan minus the onions. When the rest of the vegetables begin to brown throw in the onions. When they brown remove all vegetables from heat.

Spray this pan (now empty) with pam. Place soft Tortilla inside. Add cheese, cooked chicken and vegetables. Close tortilla, flip after 30ish seconds, so it gets brown on both sides.

Especially good served with Gucamole.


----------



## nursie (Nov 18, 2009)

this is going to sound really cheapskate (and it is). my friend used to work where they had potluck lunches ALL the time, and she seethingly HATED everyone that worked there. so she would always look for what she could spend the least amount of money on to bring for the 'fat assholes' at her work to consume. 
unknowingly, she stumbled upon a hit...everyone raved about it and wanted the recipe, which she wouldn't share because they'd know how little she'd spent.

NO COOK FUDGE:

1can chocolate frosting
peanut butter (equal in amount to the frosting can)

mix the above, spread in an 8x8inch pan
refrigerate overnight

sometimes she would mix in nuts or chocolate chips (usually not, that was too much $$$). 

it really is good!


----------



## bunee (Dec 16, 2009)

my most favorite (& the easiest) dinner recipe ! perfect for lazy students like me ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




world's best (& easiest) salmon . with some rice and lots of steamed veggies ! my fav dinner menu . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 cloves minced garlic
12 ounces fresh or thawed salmon 

just mix everything and marinate the salmon with it for about an hr, turning at half point . pour salmon & marinade into baking dish & bake in 350 degree, covered with foil for about 15 minutes . thats it !!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 16, 2009)

My favorite yet seldom made item are crab rangoons. These are great appetizers for parties but I find it rather messy and you have to be committed to making a lot of them.

3 cups vegetable oil for deep frying
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 (12 ounce) package imitation crabmeat 
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons sesame oil 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
3 tablespoons worcestershire sauce
1 bunch green onions finely chopped 
1 (14 ounce) package wonton wrappers
2 egg whites 
Sweet chili sauce (usually found in the Asian aisle of most grocery stores)

Directions:
In a bowl mix cream cheese, imitation crabmeat, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, Worcestershire sauce and green onions. 
Place about a teaspoon of the cream cheese mixture in the center of each wonton wrapper.
Put egg whites in a bowl. 
Use your fingers or a brush to apply the egg whites over two edges of the wonton wrappers. 
Fold into triangles and press to seal edges. 
In small batches, deep fry the won tons until golden brown, 2 to 4 minutes. 
Drain on paper towels and serve warm with sweet chili sauce


Also, super easy Miso Salmon
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
2 tbsp low-sodium saoy sauce
2 tbsp hot water
2 tbsp miso ( soybean paste)
4 salmon fillets
Cooking spray
1 tbsp chopped fresh chives

Directions:
Preheat broiler
Combine first 4 ingredients, stirring with a whisk. 
Arrange fish in a shallow baking dish coated with cooking spray. 
Spoon miso mixture evenly over fish.
Broil 10 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork, basting twice with miso mixture.
Sprinkle with chives.
Serve with white or brown rice.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 16, 2009)

*Wontons*​ 
2 pkgs Wonton Wrappers
1 egg, beaten (to be used to seal the wrappers)
Wonton Filling
 
Filling:
1/2 kg lean ground pork
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbsp cornstarch
2 tbsp sesame oil
1 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 clove of garlic, crushed
1 green onion, fineley chopped
5-6 water chestnuts, ground or finely chopped
1 egg

In a large mixing bowl, mix the above ingredients.  Spoon small amounts of the filling into the centre of a wonton wrapper.  Fold over and use egg to seal.


- Can be placed on a cookie tray and frozen, then bagged for later use.
- Can be cooked from frozen; either boiled or deep fried.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh and my favorite mixed drink.

Peach Bellini
6 ounces Asti Spumante white sparkling wine (I use the Martini & Rossi brand)
1 ounce peach schapps
1 cup Frozen peaches or fresh sliced peaches with skin removed.
Ice
1 tsp sugar (optional)

Directions:
In a blender mix in frozen peaches with the sparkling wine and schnapps a little at a time. Slowly add ice and blend until its a smoothie/slushie consistency.  Add tsp sugar and blend again. Pour into glass and add peaches on top.


----------



## bunee (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_My favorite yet seldom made item are crab rangoons. These are great appetizers for parties but I find it rather messy and you have to be committed to making a lot of them.

3 cups vegetable oil for deep frying
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 (12 ounce) package imitation crabmeat 
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons sesame oil 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
3 tablespoons worcestershire sauce
1 bunch green onions finely chopped 
1 (14 ounce) package wonton wrappers
2 egg whites 
Sweet chili sauce (usually found in the Asian aisle of most grocery stores)

Directions:
In a bowl mix cream cheese, imitation crabmeat, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, Worcestershire sauce and green onions. 
Place about a teaspoon of the cream cheese mixture in the center of each wonton wrapper.
Put egg whites in a bowl. 
Use your fingers or a brush to apply the egg whites over two edges of the wonton wrappers. 
Fold into triangles and press to seal edges. 
In small batches, deep fry the won tons until golden brown, 2 to 4 minutes. 
Drain on paper towels and serve warm with sweet chili sauce_

 
i made this for a christmas party over the weekend & everyone absolutely loved it !!!!!! i made a hugee batch and by the end of the night, it was all gone . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so many ppl asked for the recipe !


----------



## obscuria (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bunee* 

 
_i made this for a christmas party over the weekend & everyone absolutely loved it !!!!!! i made a hugee batch and by the end of the night, it was all gone . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so many ppl asked for the recipe !_

 
Awesome! I'm glad they were a hit!

After making them you have to be prepared for people requesting that you make them all the time


----------

